# Raise handlebars



## Guest (Mar 17, 2012)

Hello. I purchased the Bad Boy Fatty Alivio Disc brake 2011. The handlebars are to low for me. I cannot seem to raise them so I am guessing I need a new stem? Is there one in particular I need like size etc? I am new to bikes so pardon my wording.

Many thanks

Joe.


----------



## ARPRINCE (Feb 12, 2011)

Maybe the reason why it is too low for you is because you don't have the right size of the bike? Did the LBS fit you with a bike?

The specs for the 2012 below (should be identical to the 2011 but dbl check).

The stem is Cannondale C4, 6 deg, 31.8
and the fork is Cannondale Fatty Rigid, 1-1/8" steerer

BAD BOY 9


----------

